# Check out this brilliant little mutt. Non GSD



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

YouTube - Useful Dog Tricks performed by Jesse


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't even watch the whole thing. I was already sold when he turned on the coffee pot


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Its amazing what you can accomplish with good training. You can actually marker train goldfish lol... I explained marker training concepts to someone at work and within a few days he had taught his ferret some parlor trick.. can't remember what it was


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

dang this makes me want to train dodger better lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That was WAY too cute!!!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

That's adorable


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I would be willing to trade a 17 and 12 year old for the dog. My kids are no where near that well trained - nor is my husband.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I would be willing to trade a 17 and 12 year old for the dog. My kids are no where near that well trained - nor is my husband.


LOL! Have you tried a clicker and some treats? :wild:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's in a few commercials and I think he's in Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2.  His owner's sister has a GSD named Kane, who is also very well trained. His videos have popped up on here a few times.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

True story... I started to use my keychain clicker to mark good behaviour in a coworker. It backfired and only made her mad (all in fun). I must have failed to identify the right high value treat


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is a Jack Russell not a mutt and super, super adorable. I need him to come to my house for the day!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How come it seems like JRTs are either little heathens or are very, very well trained? Haha. I don't think there's any 'in between' with them. 

Here's one of his commercials.


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

:wild: That was so amazing!!!!!!!! I saved the video too!! That pup was having a really fun time!  I bet it was alot of hard work, time, and love!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That was super cute!!

I think my mom wants to hire him!!lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> True story... I started to use my keychain clicker to mark good behaviour in a coworker. It backfired and only made her mad (all in fun). I must have failed to identify the right high value treat


haha I really ant to clicker train my students, but I might get fired for child abuse lol. I can see it now my principle: "Miss A!! you're fired!!! you are not allowed to clicker train students!!!" me: "is it because I didn't treat them enough? I gave them gummy bears wasn't that good enough?! ok next time I'll try chocolate"

note:'totally kidding I would never clicker train my students


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

A JRT, not a mutt 

Freaking CUTE! I don't like JRT's usually, but he's a great example of how they CAN be awesome little dogs!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea, don't go around calling a JRT a mutt!

What awesome dogs! They just crack me up.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, that was Kayne. I know the GSD. It's Kayne. So that is actually the Sisters dog, isn't it? The Jack Russel that was in the Commercial, right?


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

that was not only cute but amazing.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL...I love it!


----------

